# Problema de booteo (1.2)

## BrainBug

Hola Gentoonianos =), les comento que soy un usuario de Debian Woody y realmente estoy interesado en tener Gentoo en mi servidor de internet.

El tema es que segui el manual de instalaciones hasta el final, termino de configurar el GRUB,desmonto las particiones y reinicio.

El tema es que cuando aparece la pantalla de GRUB le doy enter (para que pase los segundos restantes para cargar el Gentoo) y me reinicia el equipo MAL!.

Alguien que haya pasado por lo mismo?, please...

pd: Mi Hard es un P200MMX con 128Mb RAM.

(HD 1.7Gb = Boot 100Mb(hda1)/Swap 200Mb(hda2)/ lo demas en una particion XFS (hda3) (tal cual el manual)

Gracias.

BrainBug.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## striderg2

Puedes se un poco mas especifico, de como es que reinicia mal, por ejemplo, Kernel panic, algo, que otra cosa !

Si no indicas algo, es muy dificil ver donde esta el problema,

Saludos.

----------

